# My First post how things can change



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

*This time next week we will be arriving to start our new life in Spain. So after a bit of contemplation and with so many newbies posting about their plans, I thought it would be interesting to see where I am now compared to what I thought then
*



> hi newbie here...another lamb to the slaughter !!
> HI
> 
> we - husband and I - are planning to move to spain. We are in our, well just past our mid 50's.
> ...


I did


Any way I suppose the motivations remain the same, the method is so very different. Things do have a way of changing, since I joined, the residency rules have come into being, as has the removal of S1 forms, oversees assets declaration. None of this bothers me because, that;s life it changes and you either adapt or die (metaphorically!) 

So if you are new and reading this keep an open mind, do not have anything set in stone, things change and you may have to change with them


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cambio said:


> *This time next week we will be arriving to start our new life in Spain. So after a bit of contemplation and with so many newbies posting about their plans, I thought it would be interesting to see where I am now compared to what I thought then
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!!

Will read it more thoroughly later, but it was good of you to think about "the others" and to post this.

Hope you will keep us posted re your experiences, and above all, good luck with everything!


----------



## Agapito (Dec 3, 2013)

cambio said:


> *This time next week we will be arriving to start our new life in Spain.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Great post 

I have to agree with you......we started considering moving to Spain last May.....9 months later, and quite a few trips over for viewings, our initial preconceptions of what we wanted, and how we wanted to do it, have changed quite drastically.

Starting the thought process of moving to Spain, or abroad generally, sends you into a roller coaster of excitement, dread, fear, anguish, excitement again, trepidation, confusion, and worry......then you come out of the other side of it, and realise it's just something you want to do, and will just have to make it as trouble free as you can to make it happen.

We are hopefully going over there soon to rent.....then we'll reassess again what we want to buy, and where, or even if to carry on renting. Renting long term at the moment doesn't appeal, but once there it may make perfect sense...you've just got to learn to adapt to the changes and learn 

Hope all goes well with your move  I will look on with interest 

Good luck


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Steve.R said:


> Great post
> 
> I have to agree with you......we started considering moving to Spain last May.....9 months later, and quite a few trips over for viewings, our initial preconceptions of what we wanted, and how we wanted to do it, have changed quite drastically.
> 
> ...


In my view, you are all paying too much attention to specifics. You need first to identify the area you want/need to be and that will depend on climate; your physical abilities (it's no good being in area that is hilly and can't walk up and down hills or have difficulty doing so, don't forget you are not getting any younger); if you have no car you need public transport (unless you are in city you are unlikely to find a bus every half hour); even trains may only be one or two a day and/or the nearest station maybe a couple of hours away; airports (if you need/want to make frequent trips back to UK or wherever, (bear in mind that being close to an airport will likely mean visitors looking for free holidays and possibly frequent trips to airports to collect them ), do you need/want to be close to cultural activities (city with theatres, etc), do you need/want to be close to the sea or would you be happier inland/in the mountains? So many things need to be considered before you start looking at houses/flat to rent or to buy.


----------



## ziggydax (Jun 6, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> In my view, you are all paying too much attention to specifics. You need first to identify the area you want/need to be and that will depend on climate; your physical abilities (it's no good being in area that is hilly and can't walk up and down hills or have difficulty doing so, don't forget you are not getting any younger); if you have no car you need public transport (unless you are in city you are unlikely to find a bus every half hour); even trains may only be one or two a day and/or the nearest station maybe a couple of hours away; airports (if you need/want to make frequent trips back to UK or wherever, (bear in mind that being close to an airport will likely mean visitors looking for free holidays and possibly frequent trips to airports to collect them ), do you need/want to be close to cultural activities (city with theatres, etc), do you need/want to be close to the sea or would you be happier inland/in the mountains? So many things need to be considered before you start looking at houses/flat to rent or to buy.


Hiya
I totally agree with Baldilocks but don't forget about 'feel'. We spent time in many different areas before finding somewhere that had all the things Baldilocks mentions but also felt right.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

ziggydax said:


> Hiya
> I totally agree with Baldilocks but don't forget about 'feel'. We spent time in many different areas before finding somewhere that had all the things Baldilocks mentions but also felt right.


I too agree, this was us, it felt right, could not put a finger on it, it just suited us,


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Cambio - Thanks for sharing your perspective and a look back at your journey. Best of luck with your move.

Regarding choosing a location - We visited Lisbon and Barcelona in one vacation and Barcelona just had me at "hello". I love the Boqueria market knowing that it is caters to tourists. Since then we have discovered other smaller markets cater more to locals. For me, it is always the markets that draw me as this is where you can see what locals eat (oh, food is a huge part of any culture), what they sell, and in someway how they live. The grand bazar in Istanbul, the flower shops in Paris, the open markets and floating markets in Africa and Asia; they just sucked me in with all their noise, energy and vibrancy. Many people love museums. I am not too interested in dead people or dead things. I like things that are alive and move and transform; hence the markets.

At the end of the day, we are aware that there are many other beautiful cities and towns in Spain (or even the world). We cannot visit them all to make a decision. So we stick with Spain/Barcelona. Choosing a location, IMHO, is like choosing a partner in marriage. Does one wait until he/she dated half the world before saying "I do"? If you come back and the place has not lost its charm, then listen to your heart. Remember love at first sight.

Otherwise, "analysis paralysis" will set in and it will be just a dream vs. a reality.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

cambio said:


> *This time next week we will be arriving to start our new life in Spain. So after a bit of contemplation and with so many newbies posting about their plans, I thought it would be interesting to see where I am now compared to what I thought then
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Of all the posts relating to emigration to Spain, imo yours have been the most realistic
You have taken a common- sense, down- to- earth approach, understood that moving to Spain bears no resemblance to moving to Afghanistan so zero need for fear, anxiety or other rather extreme emotions and I suspect your modus operandi regarding your move would have been the same if you had been planning a move from Southampton to S****horpe.
There is imo a danger of over- kill...you can plan too much. It's only by experience on the spot that you can find your particular 'groove' and you obviously know this.
We made our decision to leave the UK literally in a split second whilst dog- walking. Once decided, it took two weeks before we found a place to live and in less than twelve weeks we were gone for good. In that space of time we managed to resolve all business and property issues in the UK and what couldn't be completed got finished from afar. We do have phones, internet and air travel these days, after all.
We also adapted as we went along. When we disliked where we were living..we moved.
Yes, we made mistakes, lost money, got cheated...but we lived to dine out on the tales of our misfortunes. And most importantly we were able to laugh at ourselves.
So good luck, only wish you were moving to our neck of the woods, as I suspect we have much in common as well as our love of dogs!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Of all the posts relating to emigration to Spain, imo yours have been the most realistic
> You have taken a common- sense, down- to- earth approach, understood that moving to Spain bears no resemblance to moving to Afghanistan so zero need for fear, anxiety or other rather extreme emotions and I suspect your modus operandi regarding your move would have been the same if you had been planning a move from Southampton to S****horpe.
> There is imo a danger of over- kill...you can plan too much. It's only by experience on the spot that you can find your particular 'groove' and you obviously know this.
> We made our decision to leave the UK literally in a split second whilst dog- walking. Once decided, it took two weeks before we found a place to live and in less than twelve weeks we were gone for good. In that space of time we managed to resolve all business and property issues in the UK and what couldn't be completed got finished from afar. We do have phones, internet and air travel these days, after all.
> ...



I think so too, but you never now when I get my own place and my own dogs, we will have all the time in the world i might just visit!hone:


----------

